# End grain cutting boards



## barry richardson (Sep 30, 2015)

Been making a few cutting boards, I always sell and give a few away before the holidays, and it uses up some of my scrap. Here are a couple that turned out extra nice; the first one is carob and walnut, the other is mesquite, ash, mahogany. about 1.5 thick by 9x12

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Tclem (Sep 30, 2015)

For some reason I expected these to be off the wall awesome works of art. Never underestimate Barry. Wonder what one of your pens would look like.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 30, 2015)

Nice boards!!


----------



## Kevin (Sep 30, 2015)

Those are beauties Barry. I am making some soon also.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## calcnerd (Sep 30, 2015)

gorgeous job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 30, 2015)

Beautiful Barry! You put a lot of thought into grain alignment and it paid off nicely. This will make someone some very nice presents

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 30, 2015)

Nice....real nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 30, 2015)

Cool looking cutting boards Barry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 30, 2015)

Very cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 30, 2015)

Awesome boards Barry! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 1, 2015)

Works of art, indeed! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## brown down (Oct 1, 2015)

no way I would put a blade on them I think I would put a hanger on the back and put them on the wall they are too nice to take a knife to man awesome job

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## paarker (Oct 1, 2015)

One of my favorite projects and yours look great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 2, 2015)

Both exceptional looking

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

